
Diversity in physics: are you part of the problem? – Ann Nelson (4/29/58-8/4/19) - bookofjoe
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.3536
======
mtnGoat
Thanks for sharing.

I will miss Ann, she was a great person.

